# How high will this go?



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/AURORA-AFX-RARE...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

my guess is $450.00 - Your turn. 


Pickeringtondad


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

pickeringtondad said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/AURORA-AFX-RARE...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50
> 
> my guess is $450.00 - Your turn.
> 
> ...



I'll say about $525.00 more then I would pay for it.. so 530 bucks is my guess...


Dave:wave:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Break it down scientifically:

AFX chassis = $20

AFX Astro Body = $30 (they are way less common that the Peterbilts)

RARE = + $100

AFX = + $125

FANTASTIC CONDITION = + $50

NOTHING BROKEN OR MISSING = + $50

CHROME IS MINT = + $50

PAINT IS MINT = + $50

Using the last four phrases above all together in one ad = + $50

I come up with $525. Note that Coach's rule of thumb estimate took less time and was within $5. Way to go Coach!

:drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Everyone is broke. 400.00.


----------



## pontiacfan1972 (Apr 25, 2008)

That is a real sweet piece.


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

Very Very hard to find.Not like a fake hard to find like the rebel or petty.
I say $550+ Economy or not.Rare is Rare


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Ok since the afx experts are in this thread,, got a question. Did anyone remake the red an gold #17 427 chevelle. I got one in a recent purchase an is in mint shape an that is why im wondering. This car but red with gold sides

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-HO-A-FX-NASCAR-CHEVELLE-427-17-WOW_W0QQitemZ190298271260QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item190298271260&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> Ok since the afx experts are in this thread,, got a question. Did anyone remake the red an gold #17 427 chevelle. I got one in a recent purchase an is in mint shape an that is why im wondering. This car but red with gold sides
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-HO-A-FX-NASCAR-CHEVELLE-427-17-WOW_W0QQitemZ190298271260QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item190298271260&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318


I think you have a Thunderjet (playing Mantis car which was one of Tom Lowes early companies) pullback car. (need to see it to be sure)

Picktown
http://www.hoslotcars.com/cgi-bin/page/browse?back=2&what=1&c0=Manufacturer:Playing+Mantis+&c1=*

is it under the green pro stock Javelin?


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

In about 1988 I was in a train store that used to have tons of slot stuff upstairs in a storage room (someone bought the whole lot years ago in case you're wondering) and during my one visit I had a boxed black GMC Astro w/trailer in one hand and a AFX Firechief car in the other. Guess which one I bought? NOT THE GMC!! I liked the truck, but since it was slotless I went with the firechief. Big mistake!


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

I like the "free shipping" mention


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

pickeringtondad said:


> is it under the green pro stock Javelin?


That would be it, TY


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> Ok since the afx experts are in this thread,, got a question. Did anyone remake the red an gold #17 427 chevelle. I got one in a recent purchase an is in mint shape an that is why im wondering. This car but red with gold sides
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-HO-A-FX-NASCAR-CHEVELLE-427-17-WOW_W0QQitemZ190298271260QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item190298271260&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318


Yes the red with gold sides is a repro.


----------



## JLM Racing (Apr 12, 2008)

My guess is nobody will bid......


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I think it won't go much over $400.00. The photos even though there is a number of them are not that good. Not enough close ups. It looks good but, you can't see a clear picture. That's going to hurt the final bid total.

My guess would be about $425.00. 

But with 11 bids on it now between 4 bidders who knows. New bidders will jump in late in the auction also and be a factor. Randy.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

3 hours and 32 minutes to go. Still at $330.00. The last hour should be interesting. Randy.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

I guess $510

LOL


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Muh hah hah hah! The patented Hutt guessification algorithim came the closest for people who actually guessed before the bidding ended! $525 guessed versus $510 actual. Now, I will celebrate with mas tequila!

:drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Excellent prognostication Mr. Hutt!!! Coach came in a close second!! I must write down the calculations used for your prediction as they were dang near on the money!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: You deserve every well earned shot tonight!! :lol:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I'll just stay on the sidelines and watch.  rr


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Well well, I got this one wrong.  I shouldn't be suprised. The high bidder has 4274 feedbacks. Must've wanted it pretty bad.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Just FYI, It's a #1 in Bob Beer's book. Does look great. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

